# Parelli/ Natural horsemanship halter - ever used one?



## GlamourPuss86 (6 July 2011)

Just curious what people think of them. 

I'm tempted to invest in a cheap one just to try with my friends bolshy 3yr old who gets away with murder (hates me as I bite her back!). 

I'd like to try riding one of the others in one, but not sure how much control you have, as obviously I don't want to be doing the wall of death around the field!


----------



## Toast (6 July 2011)

Can of worms, can of worms..........

I wouldnt waste your money on their pathetic products. 
Why does the youngster get away with murder, what exactly does it do that might warrant parelli special?
x


----------



## Jennyharvey (6 July 2011)

GlamourPuss86 said:



			Just curious what people think of them. 

I'm tempted to invest in a cheap one just to try with my friends bolshy 3yr old who gets away with murder (hates me as I bite her back!). 

I'd like to try riding one of the others in one, but not sure how much control you have, as obviously I don't want to be doing the wall of death around the field! 

Click to expand...

Used correctly, rope halters are quite useful for horses who like to pull you about and take charge.  But u do have to use them correctly.  they shouldnt be used to inflict pain on the horse, they are to be used to help you refine your aids, and get the horse light and responsive.  You can use a normal webbing headcollar to get the same result if you know how to use it.  I use a rope halter because i like it, for groundwork and riding, my horse has been taught to be light and not to lean against me.  Riding wise, you can have as good control in it as with a bit, if not more, but it does have to be done right.  Dont just get on and asume the horse knows what the nose pressure means. Teach the horse how to bend and backup lightly on the ground first, and teach them the one rein stop, so that is the horse decides to go where you dont want it too, bend to a halt.  This is much easier than pulling back on two reins on a horse that doesnt understand nose pressure well.  

Perhaps ask for help from a local trainer who has experience riding bitless, just to avoid running into problems if the horse doesnt understand it.


----------



## Charem (6 July 2011)

I don't use ours for riding but I find it's brilliant for teaching the youngsters who like to try and tow you in from the field and for those who are difficult loaders. They seem to respect them a lot more than a standard headcollar.


----------



## Dry Rot (6 July 2011)

Echo previous postings. Excellent for "pressure and release".

BUT, make your own! Plenty of sites. Just Google. You can get the rope from any ship's chandlers then make it to whatever size you want. Like "carrot sticks" that anyone with a pen knife can cut from the nearest hedge! But, hey, if it's not expensive it probably won't work.


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (7 July 2011)

Thanks all. 

Toast, she was hand reared as her mother had to be destroyed at birth due to complications, she was treated like a pet (she's not mine, believe me if she was, it would never have got to this point!), thus has zero respect for people, tries to bite and kick constantly, barges you out of the way, god forbid you try and lead her in from the field or get her to do something she doesn't want to, she charges you and rears! Resorted to hiding behind 'boss' horse last night who saw her off when she started getting nasty, only thing she's scared of is him!


----------



## Mince Pie (7 July 2011)

I used one on my feral welsh mare when she arrived. I bought it for £2 at a jumble sale and it worked a treat! She was very bargy and bolshy when she arrived as she had been left in a field for at least 2 years with no handling at all. 
I took her in the school and taught her the concept of pressure and release before using it to bring her in and turn her out. I also used it for loading as well.


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (7 July 2011)

What's a carrot stick Dry Rot?!

I'm not very handy with making things, the OH may well find himself with a great long piece of rope! I'd be making my own if i could believe me!

 I only really know about the natural horsemanship and parelli things as my friend has used it with her difficult horse (came feom a dodgy dealer, thing was terrified of everyone, thus tried to attack before they could attack him). He's now as sweet as they come with a lot of time and patience, but she said she found the halter was great for keeping control of him (he's over 17hh and she's only a dot) without too much force.


----------



## domane (7 July 2011)

What a shame she's so unfriendly at such a young age.  Normally you have the opposite problem with hand-reared horses, they are TOO friendly and thus they have no respect.  Sounds to me like her handling has been incorrect from the word go.  I use rope halters on my three because I prefer them, not because I want to have "control" or "show them who's boss".  I also use 12ft lines with loops rather than a heavy clip.


----------



## Rockchick (7 July 2011)

I use these for "groundwork" and also ridden work and daily handling with both my horses.  it teaches them the concept of pressure and release without any "undue force" at all.  (I also have a carrot stick!!)  1 of my horses was incredibly bargy and bolshy but is now polite and respectful, my other was "evasive" in other ways and had no respect for "commands" from time to time and the "traditional" methods just were not working with either of them and to be honest I didnt like some of the "methods" suggested to me...

The rope halters are fantastic in my opinion and i wouldnt use anything else now

hopefully i've made sense 

"they are to be used to help you refine your aids, and get the horse light and responsive"
"Teach the horse how to bend and backup lightly on the ground first, and teach them the one rein stop, so that is the horse decides to go where you dont want it too, bend to a halt. This is much easier than pulling back on two reins on a horse that doesnt understand nose pressure well"

^ totally totally agree^

It doesnt have to be a parelli one (although I dont see why not)  just look for "natural horsemanship halters"


----------



## RolyPolyPony (7 July 2011)

I use one with my horse for ground work, i ride him in it occasionally depending on how he's feeling that day!!  I've just got one for my little dartmoor pony, who managed to break 2 'normal' halters just by pulling me about and refusing to do what i had asked!  I paid £10 for her one off ebay, it's not a proper parelli one and tbh i wouldnt waste the money on a parelli one just because of the name tag!  This one works in exactly the same way   I love them though!


----------

